# Information On This T-shirt Designer Softwear



## Parkwood (Jan 14, 2008)

I stumbled upon this website and really like their t-shirt designer. They offer full templates, very similar to Smart Designer. That is, they have a lot of templates by category that can be customized. But it is the method in which the customization is done that I think is very powerful.

http://www.logosoftwear.com/

Most of the t-shirt designer engines have you upload an image and then you work and place the type. This site just gives you a place to type in your new words and customize---very, very simple for the end user. It's very much like Transfer Express.

Does anyone know if they are using their own customized softwear or if there is an online designer that does this the way they do.

Thanks


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

Don't know about them but this one you can customize and you can buy it for about $2,000

http://www.melcousa.com/index.php?s=98


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Uncle John said:


> Don't know about them but this one you can customize and you can buy it for about $2,000
> 
> Melco - Live Designer


 
I just spoke with someone about this the other day and they said you don't buy it because you still have to pay a monthly fee, can you confirm if that is true or not?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

Chris, I will answer you tomorrow as I didn't buy them the owner did. But I was told it was a one time fee,
John


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks John
I appreciate it. Also does it only allow you to add text? I didn't see an upload button anywhere.

Have a great evening


----------



## Parkwood (Jan 14, 2008)

Unless I'm missing something, Melco's designer is pretty much like most of the others. It requires the customer to *combine* elements. I am looking for something much simpler for the customer to use, that is, a template. They see an existing design and they *change* type, color etc. They change more than create. 

Logosoftwear does a great job in covering just about all categories of business, academic, sports, etc. 

I would love to have access to that.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Parkwood said:


> Unless I'm missing something, Melco's designer is pretty much like most of the others. It requires the customer to *combine* elements. I am looking for something much simpler for the customer to use, that is, a template. They see an existing design and they *change* type, color etc. They change more than create.
> 
> Logosoftwear does a great job in covering just about all categories of business, academic, sports, etc.
> 
> I would love to have access to that.


I agree I did like the site. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Uncle John said:


> Chris, I will answer you tomorrow as I didn't buy them the owner did. But I was told it was a one time fee,
> John


Hi John
Were you able to verify this?
I contacted the company but they neve got back with me

Thanks


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

I was misinformed its a lease $2000 per year or about 166 per month, still not bad. I think we can use templetts for name drop but still waiting for all the info.
John


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks John
Let me know what you find out.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Does anyone know if they are using their own customized softwear or if there is an online designer that does this the way they do.


I don't know of any online design software that works in a similar method. You could probably have one custom built though.


----------



## Parkwood (Jan 14, 2008)

Rodney said:


> I don't know of any online design software that works in a similar method. You could probably have one custom built though.


Of course, but that would only represent a fraction of the total expense. The art work for the templates, covering an extensive selection of subjects, would be very pricey and time consuming.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Parkwood said:


> Of course, but that would only represent a fraction of the total expense. The art work for the templates, covering an extensive selection of subjects, would be very pricey and time consuming.


Yes, you are correct, it would be very pricey.

If you just need the templates, there are some that you can buy that you can manipulate yourself on your computer, but none that I know of that are in an online designer that a customer can use.

Smart Designer for coreldraw has a lot of great templates for logos/teams/etc.
Software: Automate complicated design processes


----------



## Parkwood (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes, Smart Designer, as an online tool, would be exactly what I would pay big bucks for.


----------



## kelebek (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi everyone,I do have T-shirt factory Deluxe softwear.On the box was saying works with windows 8.I tried to install it but it is giving error.I called the manufacturer. They said my computer has to be 32 bit.On the product box does'nt say any thing about it.So they told me I can return it.It is okey with me but I need simple t-Shirt designe softwear.It can be easy to mirror image .Please any recomendation but not too expensive.


----------

